# Website absynthsounds.com - Patches for Absynth by Simon Stockhausen



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi V.I. Folks,
I just purchased the v.i. ad campaign "buy one month get one for free" so now I have the licence to do some more advertizing. I run this website absynthsounds.com where I frequently publish new patches for Absynth 5. It runs on a sort of "forced donation" scheme, a minimum donation of 7 Euro gives you access to all the available Absynth 5 patches. All patches for Absynth 4 are for free as I posted them on the NI User Library over the last years anyway.
So whoever uses this great Synth please visit the site and check out the Demos.
http://www.absynthsounds.com

Simon Stockhausen


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 11, 2010)

*new upload*

New upload on tis incredibly hot and sunny Friday:
*Rotating Birdwhistle*
A patch for spooky Soundworlds

get it here:
http://www.absynthsounds.com


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 15, 2010)

*Giant Stabs*

New upload today:
*Giant Stabs*
As the title says, this one is huge...

Check out the Demo (I hate MP3s):
http://www.absynthsounds.com/sounds/mp3/Giant_Stabs.mp3
get it here:
http://www.absynthsounds.com


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 27, 2010)

*9 Treasures Sequence*

And yet another new upload today:
*9 Treasures Sequence*
get it here:
http://www.absynthsounds.com


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 4, 2010)

*Split Spectral Synth*

New upload today:
*Split Spectral Synth*
get it here;
http://www.absynthsounds.com


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 12, 2010)

*54 to beat*

New upload today:
*54 to beat*
Deranged temposynced machine music
get it here:
http://www.absynthsounds.com


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 15, 2010)

*Heatwave*

New upload today:
*Heatwave*
Mysterious Patch processing Cricket sounds
get it here:
http://www.absynthsounds.com


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Aug 1, 2010)

*Alien Trip*

New upload today:
*Alien Trip*

it's getting weirder...

Demo:
http://www.absynthsounds.com/sounds/mp3/Alien_Trip.mp3

get it here:
http://www.absynthsounds.com


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

*Absynthsounds website Revamp*

So my website absynthounds.com has had a total redesign and now looks like the Absynth GUI itself. Some cool new sounds are available, you can donate 18 Euros which gives you access to all currently available 91 Absynth 5 patches as well as all patches that I will post in the future so it's actually like an unlimited subscription.

There is also a Best-of-absynthsounds-Sound Bank available on patchpool, comprising 68 patches from absynthsounds.com. 
Here is the product page for that.

Simon


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Feb 4, 2011)

*New scheme on absynthsounds.com*

Fellow Absynthists,

Today I changed the scheme for absynthsounds.com
Instead of an obligatory donation it now runs on an unlimited subscription scheme. For 20 Euros you will get access to 91 currently available Absynth 5 patches as well as all the patches I will create and post in the future. All Absynth 4 patches remain as donationware.
All donators to this date will not be affected by this change in any way.

Thank's for reading
Simon


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Feb 13, 2011)

*Triplet Synth*

There is a new patch available on absynthsounds.com:
*Triplet Synth*
Triplet based Sequence


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Feb 16, 2011)

*Forever Floating*

And yet another new patch available on absynthsounds.com:
*Forever Floating*
Mysterious Texture


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 19, 2011)

*Female Meta Vox*

And another patch just uploaded:
Female Meta Vox

Otherworldly female overtone singing...


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 22, 2011)

*More Light*

There is another new patch available on absynthsounds.com:
More Light

A huge shimmering Soundscape


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 13, 2011)

I just uploaded a new patch to absynthsounds.com:
Master Drone
A dark'n dirty cinematic Drone

Demo


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Simon,

I hadn't checked out your website for ages, that's a much better design! Like it a lot.

Is there a way of downloading your free sounds in one go? Or in a hadful of bites?

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 15, 2011)

TheUnfinished @ Thu Apr 14 said:


> Hey Simon,
> 
> I hadn't checked out your website for ages, that's a much better design! Like it a lot.
> 
> ...



Hi Matt,
All patches on absynthsounds.com have to downloaded 1 by 1. If you want bundled Absynth 5 patches, there is a Best-of-collection on patchpool, but that's not for free.

Simon


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 15, 2011)

It isn't free but it isn't expensive either. I might well pick that up to save my poor wrists! :D


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 15, 2011)

TheUnfinished @ Fri Apr 15 said:


> It isn't free but it isn't expensive either. I might well pick that up to save my poor wrists! :D



Your wrists will love you and you'll love the sounds


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 16, 2011)

There is a new patch available on absynthsounds.com:
Freezevox
Granulated male vocals
Demo

I also increased the subscription price to 22€ as we're getting near the 100 patch mark for Absynth 5 sounds.


----------

